# Rear suspension part?



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

I’m replacing the rear suspension on my 65 GTO and I can’t figure out what this is called. I’d appreciate any info. Is it a trailing arm, a control arm brace/reinforcement? Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I would consider that an ADDITIONAL Control arm, But it's not factory.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

That is a traction bar. Someone has been racing. :yesnod:


----------



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I’m just got to replace the bushings and leave it since it’s already there. When I finally have the money to do a full restoration I’ll have them eliminated.


----------

